

RIM pulls Kik from Blackberry Market - emilam
http://venturebeat.com/2010/11/15/rim-shuts-red-hot-mobile-chat-application-kik-without-explanation/

======
ryanpetrich
Pulling Kik without explanation makes it seem like it was removed because it
competes with BlackBerry Messenger. That perception is bad for RIM.

